# Layout blind... Paint camo? or leave it?



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

I picked up a FA SUB on sale at Bass Pro, Its a great blind, and unbeatable for the price ($99)

I love the trifold, I love the pack straps, its roomy, comfy, light... 

My only complaint, was the lack of color options. They only had this beige color. I figured What the hell, We always brush them in so well that you cant hardly see the color anyway... So I bought it.

No I am thinking It wouldnt hurt to darken it up a bit with some earth tones.

What do you guys think?


























The pics are dark (cell phone) But it really has a banana tone to it.


JIM


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

i left mine field khaki and mudded it and it works great cause it looks just like the dirt field so thats what i would do because you need to mud it anyways so you will cover the paint


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bring it over or I will stop by and we will mud the hell out of it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Leave it, with how efficient choppers and sprayers are these days in chopped corn, most days you are trying to match dirt in the middle of rows.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

or you can give me a call and order some of this stuff on your blind


mike


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Jim,

I got the following advice on this forum a few years back just before I commenced mudding and followed it and glad I did-Before you mud it just leave it as is for now and let the birds decide. Mudding may be effective for concealment but it drives weight (I bought mine for hiking into spots) and the mud gets all over everything, even when dry. For my conditions the plain color mixed w/native veg would work fine-even though mine if MO Duckblind.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

bought the same blind. Shockingly light colored. 

I'd mud the crap out of it, and paint it. Or reverse that order. Way too light as a base color.


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

mud it,grass it when u get to spot.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I actually like the lighter colored blinds. It is WAY easier to cover up a light colored blind than it is to cover up a dark colored blind. 

Hey McMann..what's that stuff???


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I leave it like it is, mud it down, brush of the loose stuff when it dries and give it a whirl. When you get to your field, camo it down to the point that your satisfied. Then walk back a hundred yards and see how it looks, blend,stick out etc. You can always fog it later on, or add whatever.

IMO using the type of material in the field your hunting is the way to go.

Example: Last year my bro put camo on his blind to save time in the morning.
He ended up taking most of his camo off and re-doing it. All corn, wheat fields are not he same colors. Sure he was camo'ed but he stuck out like a sore thumb....color difference.
So based on that and the type of fields your going to hunt, do as I suggested and decide for yourself. For mid and late season birds you better
be spot on..........


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

that color is good. prefer it actually. spray mist it with spray paint and grass it up. grass it with your surroundings again when u get there and your all set.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

just looked at that blind myself, great $100 deal from the looks of it. hows the framing/adjustments setup inside? how comfy is it laying in..

i'd vote for fogging it and camo'ing it when you get to the field. but i'm new so take it as you will. thats what i'm going to try.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

limige said:


> just looked at that blind myself, great $100 deal from the looks of it. hows the framing/adjustments setup inside? how comfy is it laying in..
> 
> i'd vote for fogging it and camo'ing it when you get to the field. but i'm new so take it as you will. thats what i'm going to try.


I have hunted out of powerhunters, M2s, and the old style SUB (no trifold) It would compair it to the M2. But at half the cost. My buddies beat the hell out of thier SUBs, so I know this one will last me. My main concern was packability, and comfort. This has both.

JIM


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Concealment concealment...and more & more. I would paint it to break it up. Most fields are darker when cut and it has rained. I think it's always good to have multiple colors. I also cut the handle on the side that I lay my gun down. With SBE it can unload the shell when poping out :lol:.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

That is a great blind. I like it much better than my other Finisher blinds. I would recommend using flat brown Krylon spray paint. Some of it depends on the area that you typically hunt too. Around us I can go from one field that's light colored sand one day, to a gray or red clay field the next, and then still on to black muck or brown top soil. I'd pick a color that you'll hunt with the most. I just did brown and it works well in all situations. Get it done now while it's clean. It'll help with shine and blend it in a bit better. When you get to your spot just stubble it in very well. 

Maybe I'm just one of those "goofy" clean hunters, but I can't stand mudding a blind. Spray paint has worked well for years and years. You don't have to get too fancy with it. I can still remember the times, years ago, of laying in fields covered with nothing but patterned burlap, and still got plenty of birds.

Good luck hunting this season. It can't come soon enough. I'm sure the cows are looking forward to seeing my decoys on opening day. LOL!


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Welp... I painted the heck out of it... and I think I now love the blind I used to like...


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks Good!


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Great looking paint job. That looks as though it's going to blend in very well. Good luck hunting.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

That turned out real nice...Good job.........


----------

